# KDR - Kidman Resources



## System (25 January 2011)

Kidman Resources Limited (KDR) has assembled a portfolio of tenements which, subject to confirmation of initial results, are considered to have strong potential for Copper, Gold and Rare Earth Elements.

The Company's strategy will focus on the acquisition and exploration of a portfolio of tenements that have strong indications of prospectivity, with major untested anomalies, but which are relatively under–explored. The Company's primary focus to date has been on major structures within the well known Copper/Gold mineralisation belts in Central New South Wales. This region is host to a number of major successful mining operations, including Mineral Hill, Northparkes, Tottenham and the Peak Mine.

The recent global financial crisis presented the Company with an opportunity to add attractive tenements to its portfolio in New South Wales as well as the Arthur Popes Copper/Rare Earth exploration prospect at Hale River in the Northern Territory.

http://www.kidmanresources.com.au


----------



## jonojpsg (1 February 2011)

Was one of the biggest movers today (up 100%) on results from NSW.

18m @ 2% copper from 43m sounds pretty reasonable, and given they only drilled four holes 60m deep  leaves plenty of room for more.  With market cap of around $10m at todays close and the way other small cap copper plays have moved lately, this one may have more to go?

Also have $4m cash


----------



## toocool (1 February 2011)

Just having a quick look at KDR on comsec, its showing 24 million shares outstanding and the the volume today was 38 mill changing hands!!!

Not quite sure what this means with more than the whole registry changing hands.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 February 2011)

toocool said:


> Just having a quick look at KDR on comsec, its showing 24 million shares outstanding and the the volume today was 38 mill changing hands!!!
> 
> Not quite sure what this means with more than the whole registry changing hands.




Lots of daytraders on it!!  There usually are on the days top movers.


----------



## FrontRunner (19 May 2011)

I bought in @ 0.36 before phase 2 drilling results.. which were dissappointing.

They are drilling a further 14 holes at around 130 metres each which starts tomorrow. Drilling results expected early June. 

Any thoughts on whether it's worth sticking around for these results? I am looking at selling out. There's definitely still a huge potential upside. 

$14m market cap.
$3.5m in cash as at 29/4 (so potential for more drilling phases if phase 3 doesn't come up with the goods)


----------



## FrontRunner (14 June 2011)

Interim Phase 3 results:

"Kidman Resources Limited (“Kidman” or the “Company”) has received assay results from the first 2 holes of the current 18 hole Phase 3 drilling program at Blind Calf in central NSW. The results include:

1. Hole KD11-14 12m @ 2.29% Cu from 29m, incl. 8m @ 3.21% Cu from 32m 8m @ 2.21% Cu from 55m, incl. 4m @ 3.91% Cu from 57m

2. Hole KD11-15 8m @ 1.23% Cu from 29m, incl. 3m @ 2.6% Cu from 33m 5m @ 0.83% Cu from 45m, incl. 3m @ 1.06% Cu from 46m 2m @ 0.97% Cu from 61m

These results confirm and extend the earlier discoveries of copper mineralisation at Blind Calf. Earlier results included 27m @1.52% Cu, including 18m @ 2.09% Cu in KD10-01.
Blind Calf is situated approximately 5km west of the Mineral Hill Mine, near Condobolin in central New South Wales.

The primary focus of the Phase 3 program is to better understand the orientation and depth of copper mineralisation at the 3 copper lodes identified to date at Blind Calf. These lodes were the primary targets for Phase 3. Three secondary targets have also been drilled. The targets are shown in Figure 1 below.

All 18 holes and the one extension have been completed, and chip samples for the remaining 16 holes are at the assay lab with results expected in the next few weeks.

The Phase 3 program involved 1,841m of RC drilling with 12 holes drilled into the primary targets and 6 holes into the secondary targets. Phase 3 also included extending KD10-01 from 59m to 105m total depth. The two completed holes targeted the Dunbar’s Lode from the east and both intersected a number of copper sulphide intersections."

Any thoughts on these results. Looks like it confirms the initial phase 1 results for a decent copper deposit. Pretty thin trading today


----------



## djones (21 June 2011)

Some great results listed by this little company yesterday:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110620/pdf/41z9pc9c92sk2j.pdf

High grades and shallow. Definitely worth looking into!


----------



## FrontRunner (22 June 2011)

yeah I sold today at 49. Might be worth getting back in at around 44 for the remaining assay results. They still have several new unreported holes


----------



## berbouy (16 March 2013)

looking back through the old posts on kidman, looks like a bit of potential was evident-been quiet for a spell, now looks as though there is large volumes being traded.fundamentally, with copper seemingly in vogue, any opinions on the recent assays?
as always there seems to be sir type comparisons, over on the other site- would have thought sfr would have been more relevant;however the doongalla find is something special.so long way to go before any comparisons can be made-but kdr has risen from 20 odd cents to 60 cents-so from a trading point of view may be worth a look.disclosure, i bought a few at 30 cents for bottom drawer, just in case they have discovered the mother lode.any comments welcome-have a good weekend


----------



## burglar (15 April 2013)

1st Diamond Hole at Conductor 2 Intersects Massive Sulphides


Read more:


----------



## rbgmauq (16 April 2013)

KDR has been showing support around 0.411 and resistance in the 0.8 price range. According to au.stoxline, from the relationship between price and moving averages; we can see that: This stock is BULLISH in short-term; and BULLISH in mid-long term.


----------



## pixel (20 August 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> KDR has been showing support around 0.411 and resistance in the 0.8 price range. According to au.stoxline, from the relationship between price and moving averages; we can see that: This stock is BULLISH in short-term; and BULLISH in mid-long term.




Along with the price of gold, silver, copper, KDR have dropped back to 12-month Lows; but that's where I believe support has been found, and with the slight recovery in metal prices and some well-timed presentations focusing on drill successes, they're on the way back up again.




I have started buying the support at long term (yellow) and mid-term (red) EMAs with a stop at Close Below 29c.


----------



## pixel (25 September 2013)

Is it a flag pattern? In any case, looks like a decent breakout to me.


----------



## Country Lad (25 September 2013)

pixel said:


> Is it a flag pattern? In any case, looks like a decent breakout to me.




Dunno and yes

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (30 September 2013)

What do investors make of the Annual Report?
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01448719

The chart doesn't tell much about that because trading has already been listless *before* the AR was published. If anything, a couple of buyers stepped up since noon.




I still hold a small position, expecting a break of 35c within the next week or two.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2016)

Cause and effect

After years of decline, Kidman finally got a little gold mine working again. 
(.. and they got me back as a speccie shareholder.)




However, in order to ramp up production and take advantage of current prices paid for the yellow metal, they decided to tap their loyal holders for another cash injection at 8.5cps.
The Market remained underwhelmed, leading to an extension of the deadline and a "visionary" investor presentation: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01729277

Today, success at last: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01730812


> Mt Holland Project Update and Lithium Interest
> 
> Kidman Resources  (ASX:  KDR)  wishes  to  advise  that  it  has  received  strong  interest  recently from  both  local and offshore  companies  in  respect  to  the  lithium  and  tantalum  rights  at  the  Mt  Holland  gold  project in WA.




What an effect one little "Li-word" can have


----------



## pixel (3 May 2016)

Yesterday's report by PAC Partners suggests a trading range 17 - 58c.
http://kidmanresources.com.au/devel...-Expand-Gold-Production”-by-PAC-Partners..pdf

"I'd like to see that" - but bear in mind that PAC Partners are substantial holders and Underwriters to the recent 8.5c issue, which was severely undersubscribed and left them with lots more stock to sell.
Looking at today's volume, however, it's unlikely that much profit taking is involved. Maybe they do have a point?




In any case, I hold and intend to sit tight.
Wouldn't mind the gap to close by someone selling even one share to 11c, but that's not essential.


----------



## pixel (5 May 2016)

*I feel unappreciated!*

Having held a good-sized position at the Record Date when KDR offered holders a 1-for-3 entitlement at 8.5cps; I sent my money by BPay, including a few thousand extra above my entitlement, to get some of the expected shortfall. Then the offer period was even extended, suggesting lacklustre uptake. Therefore I was convinced I would receive all I had applied and paid for. My confidence grew even more when I read after the Closing Date that fewer than half of the entitlements had been taken up.

Today I received a cash refund for the value of 90% of my oversubscription. And at the same time, the company informed the Market this morning that the shortfall of some 20M 8.5c shares had been taken up, over-subscribed, by "Sophisticates" clients of the underwriter.

I find it very hard to believe that less than half of entitled investors would have applied for ten times the other half, so that everybody had to be scaled back to a mere 10% of their over-subscription.


----------



## pixel (2 June 2016)

Oh Em Gee! Now we're also on the Lithium band wagon.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01745863
And the punters lapped it up with a gap-up on Open.




I'm sure many of those 8.5c entitlement top-ups were sold into the ensuing rally. Mine were.


----------



## pixel (15 July 2016)

more Li at Mt Holland: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01757657
Could this transform the Company? pre-open IAP = 19c


----------



## pixel (20 July 2016)

Don't you love these moves! 
(especially when you hold already lots since BEFORE the breakout  )





Have already taken some profit in expectation of a pullback. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of another little capital raising.


----------



## pixel (5 August 2016)

Cap raising may not be necessary, given there are still 47M KDRO ready to be exercised, which would add over $7M to the balance sheet. (even though conversion can be delayed till 2018)

Taking Wednesday's candle as a bottom reversal, I have resumed buying yesterday.


----------



## pixel (8 September 2016)

... and another promising breakout attempt. 
I'm trading the oppies: Not quite as liquid, but better bang per buck.


----------



## pixel (19 September 2016)

trying again ...




I hold.


----------



## Magnum9 (23 September 2016)

As a first time investor with a view to long term rather than high volatility, I have been watching this for a while procrastinating about jumping on board. During that time it has gone from around 10c to a high of almost 70c yesterday. Think I missed the lithium bandwagon on this one.


----------



## Working16 (27 October 2016)

Magnum9 said:


> As a first time investor with a view to long term rather than high volatility, I have been watching this for a while procrastinating about jumping on board. During that time it has gone from around 10c to a high of almost 70c yesterday. Think I missed the lithium bandwagon on this one.




I don't think you have missed the boat Magnum9, this stock is sound, but subject pumps and dumps,it is a good buy at around 54 right now. IMO.


----------



## pixel (27 October 2016)

Working16 said:


> I don't think you have missed the boat Magnum9, this stock is sound, but subject pumps and dumps,it is a good buy at around 54 right now. IMO.




I agree - tentatively 
KDR has a habit of issuing lots of upbeat Market Updates, which can, over time, lead to traders becoming jaded and going "ho-hum, another one of those..."  Consequently, short-term traders - you mentioned pump'n'dump - jump on and take quick profit from the trusting less cynical hopefuls. 
For reason of the above, I prefer to trade most stocks purely on technical analysis and wait till solid support is showing in my charts. (I do, however, check for announcements as well, but only as a trigger for heightened awareness that a new move may be about to start.)
If today's chart is anything to go by, 53c could well become a turning point. If confirmed, I'll start buying as well.





PS: KDR has options KDRO on issue. From the Appendix 3B I find the strike price (15c) and expiry (30 April 2018) which forms a base for some extra market sentiment: Are the options leading? That would mean traders get set for the mother to rise in the time until exiry. Or are they lagging? That would suggest traders doubt the long-term prospects.


----------



## Working16 (27 October 2016)

pixel said:


> I agree - tentatively
> KDR has a habit of issuing lots of upbeat Market Updates, which can, over time, lead to traders becoming jaded and going "ho-hum, another one of those..."  Consequently, short-term traders - you mentioned pump'n'dump - jump on and take quick profit from the trusting less cynical hopefuls.
> For reason of the above, I prefer to trade most stocks purely on technical analysis and wait till solid support is showing in my charts. (I do, however, check for announcements as well, but only as a trigger for heightened awareness that a new move may be about to start.)
> If today's chart is anything to go by, 53c could well become a turning point. If confirmed, I'll start buying as well.
> ...




Great posts Pixel, still learning to read candlestick, but can pick out resistance levels at 54 and around 27.?
I just need to get the rythym right. Look forward to your next


----------



## pixel (19 May 2017)

Calling the Lows of November and April a double bottom would probably stretch it. There are however some harmonics in the 8-month chart below, and between November and April, I detect a strong Bullish Divergence in the MACD section.






Zooming in to the latest couple of months, the Bullish Divergence is even more strongly evident, now spanning three Lows. And a Fibonacci Extension over today's breakout (which I bought into again) suggests some promising tentative targets.






The breakout level of 44c may be retested in a pullback and must prove holding support. If it fails, I'm out again.


----------



## rnr (19 May 2017)

Pixel said:
			
		

> Zooming in to the latest couple of months, the Bullish Divergence is even more strongly evident, now spanning three Lows.









Two great examples of Divergence:-
Bearish Divergence to exit a trade and Bullish Divergence to enter a trade.


----------



## Porper (19 May 2017)

Agree, divergence is a great tool, especially when it coincides with support/resistance. Bearish divergence in the banks on weekly charts a few weeks ago was a great chance to go short.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2017)

Any update on the final judgement? His Honor ought to pull his socks up and award costs, so we can get on with it. Of course, if Kidman was rewarded costs, Marindi would likely fold anyway. Would our legal eagle be happy to be paid in KDR shares? (I would  )


----------



## pixel (10 July 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872849
so they won. Nobody doubted that, I guess.
But what the announcement doesn't mention: *Who is paying the legal bill?*
The way their chart looks to me, MZN is hardly in a position to even pay their own, let alone Kidman's.


----------



## pixel (14 September 2017)

weekly chart has broken into Blue Sky


----------



## peter2 (14 September 2017)

OMG you look at weekly charts too? 
Just kidding, love your work.


----------



## pixel (14 September 2017)

peter2 said:


> OMG you look at weekly charts too?
> Just kidding, love your work.



You'll be surprised to hear that I also like "Both kinds of Music: Country AND Western"


----------



## Boggo (14 December 2017)

peter2 said:


> OMG you look at weekly charts too?
> Just kidding, love your work.




Always worth a look imo


----------



## pixel (15 December 2017)




----------



## Boggo (15 December 2017)

Next target area bound pixel or just an overshoot of the Typical W.3 ?


----------



## pixel (20 December 2017)

Looks like coming back from $1.93. I'm off, waiting for support. No idea where that'll be.


----------



## Boggo (9 January 2018)

Follow on from #39 above, nearly there pixel...


----------



## Logique (10 January 2018)

Bring it on!. I hold.
Thanks Boggo.


----------



## Working16 (8 February 2018)

System said:


> Kidman Resources Limited (KDR) has assembled a portfolio of tenements which, subject to confirmation of initial results, are considered to have strong potential for Copper, Gold and Rare Earth Elements.
> 
> The Company's strategy will focus on the acquisition and exploration of a portfolio of tenements that have strong indications of prospectivity, with major untested anomalies, but which are relatively under–explored. The Company's primary focus to date has been on major structures within the well known Copper/Gold mineralisation belts in Central New South Wales. This region is host to a number of major successful mining operations, including Mineral Hill, Northparkes, Tottenham and the Peak Mine.
> 
> ...




KDR been through the wringer the past few yrs, been as high as 2.15 or so, it has corrected to 1.80, an absolute bargain especially for LT holders. JV with international SQM recently. IMO plenty of upside. DYOR.


----------



## greggles (12 September 2018)

It's been a been a rough few months for Kidman Resources. On 24 May its share price reached a high of $2.48 before proceeding to decline over the next three and a half months to a low of 92c.

However, 92c is where it hit bottom on 7 September and it has recovered over the last week to close at $1.265 today, up 11.45% on yesterday's close.

I haven't been following KDR very closely and was hoping someone who has can shed some light on its share price decline and prospects from here.


----------



## greggles (17 September 2018)

Some bad news for Kidman Resources today regarding the Mt. Holland hard-rock lithium project has sent its share price down 21c to $1.055, a decline of 16.60%.

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...eate-headaches-for-tesla-20180914-p503pi.html


----------



## greggles (10 December 2018)

Kidman Resources up 7.1% to $1.435 today after announcing that it has executed a deed of  settlement with the objectors to the applications for exemption from minimum expenditure obligations on the Mt Holland tenements, clearing the way for the Covalent Lithium joint venture to progress the project.

KDR heading towards resistance at $1.60. A break above that level would be a bullish move and possibly an entry point for those interested in jumping on board.


----------



## greggles (2 May 2019)

Wesfarmers to acquire Kidman Resources for $1.90 a share.


> 2May2019
> *Proposal to acquire Kidman Resources*
> 
> Wesfarmers (ASX:WES) today announced that it has entered into a Process and Exclusivity Deed with Kidman Resources (ASX:KDR, Kidman) in relation to its proposal to acquire 100 per cent of the outstanding shares in Kidman for $1.90 cash per share (the Proposal) by way of a scheme of arrangement (Proposed Scheme). The price represents a premium of 47.3 per cent to the last closing price on 1 May 2019 and 44.4 per cent to the 60-day volume weighted average price and corresponds to a transaction value of approximately $776 million.
> ...




Is $1.90 fair value for KDR? I suppose it must be given that the takeover has the support of the KDR board and KDR's major shareholders.


----------



## Ann (2 May 2019)

KDR up 42.25% so far today....

*Wesfarmers lines up Kidman Resources as latest takeover target*

_Kidman Resources (ASX: KDR) has become Wesfarmers’ (ASX: WES) latest takeover target after the conglomerate lobbed a $776 million bid for the advanced lithium explorer._


_Today’s bid come less than two months after Wesfarmers made a $1.5 billion unsolicited grab for rare earths miner Lynas Corporation (ASX: LYC)._


_The offer was followed with a statement from Lynas’ board claiming it “would not engage with Wesfarmers on the terms outlined in the proposal” and advising shareholders there was no action to be taken regarding the unsolicited proposal. More..._


----------



## System (25 September 2019)

On September 24th, 2019, Kidman Resources Limited (KDR) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between KDR and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in KDR by Wesfarmers Lithium Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Wesfarmers Limited.


----------

